# My Menagerie



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I share my home with three cats and one dog. I used to also have a hedgehog who I had for four years until recently (May 19) when I had to euthanize him due to a stroke 

Anyway, here are some pics!

From his fourth birthday, Kashi.









My dog, Meeko. He is a 2 y/o puppy mill rescue. As for his breed he is either a poorly bred Pomeranian or a Pomeranian x Chihuahua. Not really sure. He is adorable though  Whip smart, bubbly, and full of attitude 

























My <3 cat LeRoux. He's my special needs kitty -- he suffers from hyperesthesia. He's very vocal, dynamic, and completely clueless of danger lol. He gets along with everyone and everything.

























Cha Cha, my sister's cat. He is very smart, reptilian, incredibly lazy, and has a thumb as well as a massive overbite.

























Theon, our most recent addition. An acquaintance of my boyfriend found this tiny feral kitten wandering Montreal North by himself, so he trapped him but didn't know what else to do. I fostered him through a local rescue, but he was such a jerk at all the adoption days that no one showed interest in adopting him lol. In the end we adopted him because he was so happy living with us. He is a complete suck, except he still has some serious feral attitude. He does not tolerate being handled unless he wants to be handled. He likes to wrestle with Meeko.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... what a great fur family you have 

I can't stand how cute Kashi in a birthday hat is.


----------

